# jitterbugs poor quality?



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

I know everyone says the arbogast jitterbug is the best paddler and possibly the best surface lure out there!! I've certainly found they attract the strikes but.......

Does anyone but me find the build quality is crap? I've got two one normal one 1/4 ounce jitterbug and one jointed 5/8 oz jitterbug. I've had the line slip off the normal jitterbug due to poor eye loop on the lure and the jointed one dropped it's tail off as I was winding in (the tail sinks), it was almost brand new, just two outings.

Have I just been unlucky or should I be looking at another brand of paddler?

Cheers


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I moved to River2Sea 35mm Buggi Pops with a plastic bib so takes the bent bib out of the equation as well for the smaller lures.
Also carry Bills Bugs Flutter Bug for the larger lure. These are dynamite in the dams around the Gold Coast and never had any lure failures but dont use jointed so can't comment on those. 
No issues with tow point on both lures and haven't looked back at the poor old Jitter Bugs in the box.
Buggi Pops also catch Bream ;-)


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

My collection of Bass lures is about 99% japanese these days BUT I really do think the jitterbug plops better than the others I have. It is a wider more clumsy action than say the megabass Pagani Siglet that and leaves a bigger trail of bubbles. I do however tie on the megabass before the jitterbug and find that in general you can work some of these jap lures within the strike zone more. The bug needs some pace to get it going. Quality..... well i glue the screws and squeeze the eye also.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Jitter bugs...,, what are they....?? man just get yourself one of the below, havent had to tie on a jitter bug since (and that's well over a thousand bass later)....

Back to you point... (sorry attention span of a 5 yr old) Build quality- i agree, the tie on point is ridiculously poor, you definitely need to fix that with pliars before hand, or you will loose some!- and for a ~$20 lure, thats not good enough in my books. 
I do keep a couple for when my friends come along who are new to fishing as they are easier to get the hang of, but otherwise i just grab a Tiny torpedo or walk the dog lure....... but i digress.......... (agian with the attention span...) I just cant handle paying good money for poor waulity stuff, so i even though they may have their place, im not a huge fan...

Yup, build quality is not up to scratch these days... and i have also seen problems with the rear section coming off... thankfully not to me!! to have to pull it apart and glue it, acceptable from the $5 bin, but not at what they charge!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I lost a jitterbug to a big strike at Koombooloomba dam once, the knot slipped through the tow point.
Not good enough.


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

same here, lost one casting and it kept sailing through the air


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you guys are being picky, certainly the tow hook has an open gap, but if your are a thorough fisherman you should be checking your gear before you go fishing. Its just a simple fix with the pliers by closing the gap.

A jitterbug is the first pick for me if I was to take a few lures fishing, bass love them, in fact I'm packing right now for a 2 day expedition chasing wild bass, I will be taking a few colours with me, black being my first choice as this is the best colour of jitterbug IMHO.

So get the pliers out and fix them before you use them, they are made in China now so this is probably the reason why there is a gape....

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

soggypilchard said:


> same here, lost one casting and it kept sailing through the air


you do know they float hey

never had a drama with any of my jitterbugs as far as I am concerned they are a must have


----------



## abubain (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah most of them floats but the back end of the jointed ones doesn't..............


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

There's been a major problem with the recent batches of jitterbugs, the backs have been falling off in peoples tackle boxes before they've even had a swim.
It's very unfortunate as they're a great lure, and they've accounted for a lot of good bass.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I don think it's picky at all. 
You don't buy a BMW and then check the wheel nuts before you drive it off the lot do you?
Jitter Bugs are in the premium range and you should expect it to be built properly. 
They haven't done this on purpose have they to boost sales? :?


----------



## spectrum (Aug 22, 2007)

The halco style with the glowing bibs certainly seem to outfish the jitterbugs in my previous experiences.

Regards
Jeff


----------

